# 1966 GTO In-dash Tach



## Hutch7271 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just joined...........with a problem.   

I have a Burgundy '66 GTO 4-speed tri-power with an in-dash tach that doesn't work properly. Been under the dash...tach appears to have a 4-post plug in terminal that has been scavenged.........three wires are connected.....4th terminal has no wire on it.............brown fused wire goes to negative side of the coil. There is a tan wire and a black w/pink stripe wire that I don't know where they go but that are connected. With brown wire (with in-line fuse) connected to coil, engine won't start. Disconnected, the engine WILL start but of course the tach will not work. Where are the tan and black w/ pink stripe wires supposed to terminate? And is the fourth terminal supposed to be connected? What color wire is this supposed to be, if any? Motor manual only talks about the brown wire. I believe the dash light is a seperate plug-in bulb, but I guess I am not sure of that.

Help!!

Hutch


----------

